# Flying On A Cloudy Day



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

A book I read said that pigeons use the sun to find there way home. Should I not let them free fly on a cloudy day(I do not mean open loft)? Or is this no problem?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you talking tossing the birds or loft flying them. As for cloudy days You can do both. Sun will not matter that much On a toss you migh see a slowere return. Best thing is watch for hawks this time of year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonsrock said:


> A book I read said that pigeons use the son to find there way home. Should I not let them free fly on a cloudy day(I do not mean open loft)? Or is this no problem?



Well, this is another one of those questions that you'll get a dozen different answers to. Number one, depends on whether you're talking Old Birds or Young Birds. Number two, what is cloudy?? A blue sky with white puffy clouds in not a problem, in fact, a blue sky with NO clouds at all, can mean disaster, or so I've heard. An overcast day but still bright, I don't think is a problem for OB's or well trained YB's. A dark, gray, black overcast day is a problem for both I believe. An OB will still fly on a day like this and be ok, but usually a day like that means thunderstorms are likely to just pop up out of no where, so in MY opinion, it's best to not fly them on those kinds of days. You have to be much more careful and selective with your Young birds, especially at the beginning of training.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Just loft flying. Ok Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons have other built in gages and senses when flying that allow them to find home, you can certainly allow them fly around the loft, if it is not going to rain or storm. Check your weather forecast and radar each day, as well as looking out for any hawks that might be around.


----------

